# New 8-string Ibanez for 2010, RGA8 content!



## bram

The *RGA8*:





No official specs but it's an RGA, so a mahogany body could be a possibility. Bridge looks like the Fixed Edge III-8 that was also on the RG2228. As for the pickups: Look like EMGs, but they aren't labelled and it isn't a Prestige, so they could also be new Ibanez made active 'LoZ' pickups.


----------



## Meshugger

Yum, that's more like it!

I reckon that it is 27" scale and with EMG 808s?


----------



## Alien DNA

thats the shit


----------



## loktide

my guess it's that it'll have Lo-Z 8 pickups to keep the production costs lower

i'm guessing it'll also cost roughly half as much as a 2228


----------



## Meshugger

799$?! 

I believe it when i see it


----------



## loktide

Meshugger said:


> 799$?!
> 
> I believe it when i see it



well, the 2228 is listed at 1699.-&#8364; at most dealers here in germany (it's easy to find outlet or reduced models, though). i could well imagine that he RGA8 will cost around 800&#8364; (if not less) considering the RGA42 costs 350&#8364;. i can't imagine ibanez releasing an indonesian guitar priced above 1000&#8364;. we'll see...


----------



## Fred the Shred

Christian is right, I believe. I don't see an Indonesian model boasting Lo-Z pickups and the like going for more than 800 euro around these parts, and that's stretching it a bit.


----------



## Loomer

Oh god. Ibanez really read my mind this year, hot damn. I'm hoping the pricetag on this won't be too bad!


----------



## Spondus

I imagine its being made to compete with schecters and agiles so is probably going to be in a similar price range to them. Looks pretty nice but Agile have my money already due to the range of finishes and options if for nothing else


----------



## Xiphos68

Finally something exciting!


----------



## Ben.Last

Looks nice(I'm always a sucker for Ibanez styling) but it doesn't sway me from my Agile loyalty even if I don't factor in the fact that Ibanez shits all over lefties anway.


----------



## loktide

Spondus said:


> I imagine its being made to compete with schecters and agiles so is probably going to be in a similar price range to them.



this would be the most logical move for ibanez


----------



## Xiphos68

loktide said:


> this would be the most logical move for ibanez


----------



## Ishan

Not bad but black again? a veneer top is cheap...


----------



## loktide

Ishan said:


> Not bad but black again? a veneer top is cheap...



i don't think they's want their entry-level 8 to look better than the prestige version


----------



## Loomer

loktide said:


> i don't think they's want their entry-level 8 to look better than the prestige version



Well, if that was the intention, then it's a bit too late 

IMO this looks WAY better than the RG8


----------



## pirateparty

DO WANT


----------



## xmetalhead69

looks like Ibanez is gonna get even MORE of my money this year  poor bank account, I'll miss you my friend.


----------



## Indee RS

YES! OH YES! Finally! You could some serious customising to that baby.


----------



## zeal0us

I'm not loving the upper fret access on


bram said:


> The *RGA8*



as opposed to







The prospective price is just awesome, though!


----------



## tubarao guitars

pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock! pointy hedastock!


----------



## xmetalhead69

tubarao guitars said:


> headstock....



fixed


----------



## SpaceDock

Excellent


----------



## ellengtrgrl

VERY intriguing to me!!! I WILL have to try one out, if I can find one around here.


----------



## powergroover

why no reverse headstock


----------



## bram

Because it doesn't really have an effect on a 4+4 guitar?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Here's to hoping it's really cheap  (i.e. £500-£600)


----------



## cyril v

so is this real or a photoshoop? the headstock isn't like Ibanez's, instead looks like Variants headstock design. wheres the source? or is this intended to be a mockup?


----------



## splinter8451

This better be real. I am super excited right now. So long as this is under $1000 I will be selling off some stuff to get one.


----------



## Decipher

Hmmmmm..... Very interesting. I like the neadstock on this one! Not that I don't mind the "Iceman" style on the RG2228, but point is better. I'd be very curious to see the specs on this model.


----------



## Detuned0

Why did the volume knob get closer to the bridge pickup?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Detuned0 said:


> Why did the volume knob get closer to the bridge pickup?



Yeah, like someone here knows


----------



## pink freud

Detuned0 said:


> Why did the volume knob get closer to the bridge pickup?



Like ^ he said, we don't know, but I'd guess because they felt that was the best spot that was still somewhat horizontal instead of off axis due to carving.

I'm wondering what that switch is all about. The one where the tone knob should be.


----------



## bram

cyril v said:


> so is this real or a photoshoop? the headstock isn't like Ibanez's, instead looks exactly like Variants headstock design. wheres the source? or is this intended to be a mockup?


It is real. It is a stock image Ibanez uses (or will be using in this case) on their website. Of course you're free to think otherwise, I'll have my "hate to say I told you so's" ready for January 



pink freud said:


> I' wondering what that switch is all about. The one where the tone knob should be.


Still no official specifications found, but my guess is it is an 'EQ switch' as found on 2009's RGA42 to activate a mid scoop.


----------



## avenger

Damn this may be the new guitar I have been looking for. Hopefully its reasonably priced.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Stop putting guitar pickups in bass housings

Other than that, all looks pretty sweet, especially if they go for somewhere in the $600-$800 range.


----------



## Ishan

Unfortunately EMG housing is pretty much the standard for production 8 strings. It's too bad there's no standard passive pickups, even in an EMG housing that would still be better than active for me. DM or SD should do a X2N style humbucker with exposed blade pole pieces in an EMG40 housing, that would look really cool and sounds pretty good I guess...


----------



## troyguitar

Yay a black guitar!! I've been waiting years for one of these, I'll buy 10!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm losing money I haven't even got yet, and I'm loving it. Ibanez have really listened this year.

Seriously, next year, RG7 and RGA8 with Bareknuckles and SD Blackouts. Ownage shall commence.


----------



## Sepultorture

Again with that fucking stupid edge 3 bridge, my god i hate that bridge

if it was the hipshot or gotoh yes i would look into one but fuck this axe


----------



## Mr. S

Hmm nice, if the price is right I may pick one of these up on a whim the headstock looks miles better than the RG8 which I always thought looked too squished, also would it kill them to put some passive sized pickups on it? I really hate to be tied to either EMGs or Blackouts.


----------



## pink freud

Mr. S said:


> Hmm nice, if the price is right I may pick one of these up on a whim the headstock looks miles better than the RG8 which I always thought looked too squished, also would it kill them to put some passive sized pickups on it? I really hate to be tied to either EMGs or Blackouts.



I think 6-String bass sized Q-Tuners will fit in those routes, won't they?


----------



## troyguitar

pink freud said:


> I think 6-String bass sized Q-Tuners will fit in those routes, won't they?



5-string actually.

EMG makes a passive EMG-40HZ that would be the same size. I think there are also some Bartolini passives that are the same size as well.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mr. S said:


> Hmm nice, if the price is right I may pick one of these up on a whim the headstock looks miles better than the RG8 which I always thought looked too squished, also would it kill them to put some passive sized pickups on it? I really hate to be tied to either EMGs or Blackouts.



It would be possible to put passives in if you're prepared to do the extra mods, its been done many times before


----------



## Sepultorture

pink freud said:


> I think 6-String bass sized Q-Tuners will fit in those routes, won't they?



still cuts out the BKP, Dimarzio and passive Seymour Duncan fanbase


----------



## jsousa

non-prestige ibanez....blah


----------



## Mr. S

vampiregenocide said:


> It would be possible to put passives in if you're prepared to do the extra mods, its been done many times before



Yeah but I'm such a sucker for aesthetics and dont really like pickup rings on seven or eight strings, but thats just me being picky really I'd still buy it if it was priced reasonably.


----------



## Gamba

is it me or the headstock looks a little bit longer? I have the same impression when I look at my ibbys headstock in comparison whith the meshuggah's LACS


----------



## GazPots

While again it is great ibanez is listening to the customers i can't help but think i kinda wanted something a bit less "plain" for an rga8.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mr. S said:


> Yeah but I'm such a sucker for aesthetics and dont really like pickup rings on seven or eight strings, but thats just me being picky really I'd still buy it if it was priced reasonably.



Same man, if I get oen I'm just going to slap SD Blackouts in it. As much as I love Bareknuckle, can't be bothered with the hassle to sort out the routing.


----------



## loktide

i think the oversized 8-string pickups were an obvious (and also smart) move. at this point, EMG and Seymour Duncan produce 8-string pickups in this housing, so users looking to upgrade the pickups won't have routing issues. Lundgrens and BKPs are still relatively 'unknown' (and too expensive) to the average consumer, at whom the RGA8 is targeted.


----------



## Dickicker

That little switch looks like it might be that "Mid boost" thing. SO I best those are LoZs


----------



## vampiregenocide

We know whether this is a mahogany or basswood body yet? Please say its a mahogany, that would make this so much better than the 2228.


----------



## jsousa

loktide said:


> i think the oversized 8-string pickups were an obvious (and also smart) move. at this point, EMG and Seymour Duncan produce 8-string pickups in this housing, so users looking to upgrade the pickups won't have routing issues. Lundgrens and BKPs are still relatively 'unknown' (and too expensive) to the average consumer, at whom the RGA8 is targeted.



the fact is emg is simply lazy to make a reasonable housing for 7 and 8 string pickups. there is no reason why they cant make them passive sized. so i blame emg.


----------



## Apophis

cool guitar  I hope it will be released


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

The only thing really bothering me is the position of the volume knob,id much rather farther back on the body.other than that,im quite pleased with it...ill still try to pick up on one.


----------



## BrainArt

I saw this and literally jumped up and down, I was so fucking excited!  I need a job ASAP, so I can start saving up for one!


----------



## canuck brian

jsousa said:


> the fact is emg is simply lazy to make a reasonable housing for 7 and 8 string pickups. there is no reason why they cant make them passive sized. so i blame emg.



People still buy their pickups, manufacturers still route for them. It's not being lazy. Why would they invest more money in creating another pickup housing when they've already got the molds and housings for 7 and 8s. When EMG actually feels their market share is threatened, they'll probably make one then.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Stop bullshittin... Really? Now I have to get an 8... I've been toying with the idea... And I thought nahh... I don't need it. Not til I have one and start writing with it...


----------



## yevetz

As I said 

That thing will be my backup


----------



## RG7

make a fucking lefty, ibanez.


----------



## technomancer

For those that blathered on and on about how Ibanez wouldn't possibly build another 8 weeks ago when I said the RGA 7 & RGA 8 were coming for 2010, I would just like to extend a fond


----------



## vampiregenocide

technomancer said:


> For those that blathered on and on about how Ibanez wouldn't possibly build another 8 weeks ago when I said the RGA 7 & RGA 8 were coming for 2010, I would just like to extend a fond


 
I had faith  It seemed like a good move after Schecter, Agile and ESP all pretty much undermined the RG2228.


----------



## BrainArt

technomancer said:


> For those that blathered on and on about how Ibanez wouldn't possibly build another 8 weeks ago when I said the RGA 7 & RGA 8 were coming for 2010, I would just like to extend a fond



Rep, coming your way! 



vampiregenocide said:


> I had faith  It seemed like a good move after Schecter, Agile and ESP all pretty much undermined the RG2228.



Same here, I don't know how many times I've stared at those pics from the other thread(s), trying to dissect them.

I'm kind of disappointed that they aren't making the bridge full-floating, unless if they're planning on releasing an RGA8 Prestige with a trem as well, I doubt it though.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Well, honestly how many companies make an 8 string with a fully floating bridge? I've never seen one.


----------



## pink freud

mattofvengeance said:


> Well, honestly how many companies make an 8 string with a fully floating bridge? I've never seen one.



Sad to say, Halo is the the only non-custom one I've seen.


----------



## Prydogga

White version please? Please please please?


----------



## BrainArt

mattofvengeance said:


> Well, honestly how many companies make an 8 string with a fully floating bridge? I've never seen one.



Kahler has an 8-string trem, Agile uses them on some of the Intrepids.


----------



## Gitte

bram said:


>



i'm definetily getting this


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Prydogga said:


> White version please? Please please please?


 +1!


----------



## vampiregenocide

IbanezShredderB said:


> I'm kind of disappointed that they aren't making the bridge full-floating, unless if they're planning on releasing an RGA8 Prestige with a trem as well, I doubt it though.


 
Keeping it fixed makes routing easier, bringing the cost down, which is kinda what they were aiming for with this model. Its a much more cut down version of an RG2228 and thats pretty much it, bar a couple of big differences. Tbh, I'm glad they've done it at all I'm not going to pick out bits of it. I'm happy with what they've done. I think they'll end up revamping the RG2228 anyway to make it more different to this, so you never know.


----------



## Gitte

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Originally Posted by *Prydogga*
> 
> 
> _White version please? Please please please?_
> 
> +1!


+2


----------



## Dusty201087

jsousa said:


> non-prestige ibanez....blah



Have to agree dude. I was really hoping for a prestige RGA8 with some sort of quilt/flamed top. 

It's still nice, but I'd definitely buy and Agile before this


----------



## BrainArt

vampiregenocide said:


> Keeping it fixed makes routing easier, bringing the cost down, which is kinda what they were aiming for with this model. Its a much more cut down version of an RG2228 and thats pretty much it, bar a couple of big differences. Tbh, I'm glad they've done it at all I'm not going to pick out bits of it. I'm happy with what they've done. I think they'll end up revamping the RG2228 anyway to make it more different to this, so you never know.



Very true, Ross.  Either way, I'll be buying it. And some BKPs or Lundgrens, I have an idea that may or may not work with the housings.


----------



## Internection

OMG. beautiful. im not a huge ibanez fan but i would play that


----------



## hypermagic

FFFuuu why is it black is that the only color allowed for Ibanez?!


----------



## larry

i have mixed feelings about this..

i'm soo excited that ibanez finally thought about an RGA8,
but at the same time-- they really should go all out.

no neck-thru
no floating trem
no deal.

it gives me some hope that ibanez will unveil something
that will make me borrow against my 401k.


----------



## Customisbetter

troyguitar said:


> Yay a black guitar!! I've been waiting years for one of these, I'll buy 10!



You, sir, Win this thread. Congratulations!


----------



## vampiregenocide

hypermagic said:


> FFFuuu why is it black is that the only color allowed for Ibanez?!


 
Because not many people buy 8 strings, and black is a safe colour. Any other colour might put some of the already small market off. If it does successful they may introduce it in a different finish down the line. Besides, for what it will cost you could buy the RGA8, new pickups and get a custom finish of whatever you want for less than what the RG2228 costs now.



larry said:


> i have mixed feelings about this..
> 
> i'm soo excited that ibanez finally thought about an RGA8,
> but at the same time-- they really should go all out.
> 
> no neck-thru
> no floating trem
> no deal.
> 
> it gives me some hope that ibanez will unveil something
> that will make me borrow against my 401k.


 
I have a feeling they'll release a better prestige RG2228 that may meet your specs better.


----------



## Kapee

Why its allways just plain black like LTD's 8-stringers. They look so boring


----------



## Xiphos68

Gitte said:


> +2


+3 White would be awesome!


----------



## screamindaemon

God dammit. I just saw the RGA/D 7 post yesterday, now this? Christ I'm going to go broke. 
I never had any interest in 8-strings, but for this, I may just make an exception...
Now, I know it says that no specs have been released, but is it safe to assume that will also be a 27" scale?

Black is boring, I think I'll get an orange/red/black swirl done on it.
(Can I swirl over encased pickups?)


----------



## st2012

Holy raptor Jesus!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

larry said:


> i have mixed feelings about this..
> 
> i'm soo excited that ibanez finally thought about an RGA8,
> but at the same time-- they really should go all out.
> 
> no neck-thru
> no floating trem
> no deal.



Whats wrong with bolt on's? there just as good as any neckthru (depending if there constructed good) and upper fret access with the AANJ is really good.


I'm sorry, but don't get your hopes up. I can't think of any company that has a floating trem on a 8 string guitar that is a sub 1k. You may say "well agile does!!," but you'll have to pay the custom version with a kahler trem that you may not know if it the real USA version... Correct me if I'm wrong about this...


----------



## philkilla

want want want want want want want


----------



## pink freud

larry said:


> i have mixed feelings about this..
> 
> i'm soo excited that ibanez finally thought about an RGA8,
> but at the same time-- they really should go all out.
> 
> no neck-thru
> no floating trem
> no deal.
> 
> it gives me some hope that ibanez will unveil something
> that will make me borrow against my 401k.



Well, to be fair, an RG*A* isn't going to be neck-thru, because then it would be an RG*T*.


----------



## Monk

Is it just me, or does the RGA8 look like 25.5" scale? Also, I doubt they are gonna revise the RG2228 any...I recall Tak Hosono dropping a hint about a possible Marten Hagstrom Signature 8-string in a thread over at Jemsite...so I'm VERY hopeful for that one.


----------



## technomancer

asmegin_slayer said:


> I'm sorry, but don't get your hopes up. I can't think of any company that has a floating trem on a 8 string guitar that is a sub 1k. You may say "well agile does!!," but you'll have to pay the custom version with a kahler trem that you may not know if it the real USA version... Correct me if I'm wrong about this...



Actually Agile has a standard 8 model with the Kahler... and having used the import Kahler 8 trem, I can also say there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## philkilla

Monk said:


> Is it just me, or does the RGA8 look like 25.5" scale? Also, I doubt they are gonna revise the RG2228 any...I recall Tak Hosono dropping a hint about a possible Marten Hagstrom Signature 8-string in a thread over at Jemsite...so I'm VERY hopeful for that one.



I'd break the bank over that, especially if it came pre-loaded with lundgrens.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Monk said:


> Is it just me, or does the RGA8 look like 25.5" scale? Also, I doubt they are gonna revise the RG2228 any...I recall Tak Hosono dropping a hint about a possible Marten Hagstrom Signature 8-string in a thread over at Jemsite...so I'm VERY hopeful for that one.



Why not Fredrik too? Would make sense to have a sig for both of them kinda like the K-7 used to be.

But yeah they wouldn't revise the RG2228 if they bring in a Meshuggah sig, it likely replace it.


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> Actually Agile has a standard 8 model with the Kahler... and having used the import Kahler 8 trem, I can also say there's nothing wrong with it



FWIW the Agile uses the very expensive (~$500 street w/ locking nut) USA trem, not the import or hybrid one.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Very pretty indeed!! Always been a really big fan of RGA's, and when the Schecter 8 came out I was so pissed that it was all sexy and curvy and my 2228 just looked kinda...flat and meh.

I'd definitely consider this as either a backup guitar or one to have for low (low) E tuning, as I wouldn't want to permanently put a majorly thick set of strings on my 8. I like em slinky :]

Only thing I wonder is what difference it not being a Prestige will make. There's a noticeable difference between the 1527, and other Ibanez 7's I've owned or played. Really had to put my finger on what exactly. Maybe it's a psychological thing to help me justify the extra money I spent 

Either way, great to see yet another 8 added to the lineup!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The quality of this WILL be lower than the RG2228, that's a given. Though, seeing as the MII production is steadily getting better, I'd say it won't be too bad. It'll definitely make a nice cheap first 8, or an affordable back up.


----------



## Monk

vampiregenocide said:


> Why not Fredrik too? Would make sense to have a sig for both of them kinda like the K-7 used to be.
> 
> But yeah they wouldn't revise the RG2228 if they bring in a Meshuggah sig, it likely replace it.


 
Actually, I wouldn't be surprised to see an "M-8" sig guitar (hopefully, that won't be the inlay).

However, I don't think it'd replace the RG2228...just as the APEX1 doesn't replace the RG1527.


----------



## Sepultorture

I'm gunna hang back really and wait to see what comes outta NAMM an the japanese market first before i start ranting about how shitty i think this new step is.

they very well might release a prestige RGA 7 and RGA 8 with the quilt maple and no actives, "NO, we shall wait and see"


----------



## vampiregenocide

Monk said:


> Actually, I wouldn't be surprised to see an "M-8" sig guitar (hopefully, that won't be the inlay).
> 
> However, I don't think it'd replace the RG2228...just as the APEX1 doesn't replace the RG1527.



But the 8 string market is a niche one, I doubt they'd want 3 8 strings on their bill at leats not now.

As for quality, I thought the RG2228 was overpriced for what it was, so I don't think the RGA will be too bad. Bar the pickups, and assuming it has a mahogany body, I think it will actually be better in a lot of ways.


----------



## Haunted

whoa!! I thought Ibanez will never listen and will not produce an affordable 8
I like the new design better with the sharper longer meshuggah style headstock 
this one keeps me from buying an agile 8 for now...
the only thing that's wrong is that volume pot position..are they mad?!?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> But the 8 string market is a niche one, I doubt they'd want 3 8 strings on their bill at leats not now.



Both ESP/LTD and Schecter have multiple 8s in their line-ups. If they see a profit in it (which they obviously have given the two 8s already in the works) they'll have three. 

I remember back when they were the first to have several 7s in production.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Both ESP/LTD and Schecter have multiple 8s in their line-ups. If they see a profit in it (which they obviously have given the two 8s already in the works) they'll have three.
> 
> I remember back when they were the first to have several 7s in production.



Ibanez is a more conservative company nowadays though, but hey you never know. I just don't see it happening so soon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Ibanez is a more conservative company nowadays though, but hey you never know. I just don't see it happening so soon.



The only thing I don't really see happening is there being a Meshuggah sig 8. At least one that's true to the artist's own guitars. The 8-string market is niche enough without a single pickup, 30" scale 8-string that'll retail around $4000. Though, who knows, another 8 may be in the cards for the not too distant future.

For the record Tak is notorious for counting his chickens before they hatch. He's hinted at several guitars in the past that plain old never happened due to the higher ups turning it down.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A Meshuggah sig would be absolutely AMAZING. Of course, that goes without saying. Even though I'm not as into them as some of you guys are, they have exquisite taste in gear.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only thing I don't really see happening is there being a Meshuggah sig 8. At least one that's true to the artist's own guitars. The 8-string market is niche enough without a single pickup, 30" scale 8-string that'll retail around $4000. Though, who knows, another 8 may be in the cards for the not too distant future.
> 
> For the record Tak is notorious for counting his chickens before they hatch. He's hinted at several guitars in the past that plain old never happened due to the higher ups turning it down.



A 30" scale Iceman like they've got would make me shit my pants.


----------



## splinter8451

mattofvengeance said:


> A 30" scale Iceman like they've got would make me shit my pants.



I think they gave up on the Iceman's though because they were awkward to play live or something like that 

So I am sorry to say it but in the event a Meshuggah sig. does happen it will more than likely be the RG ones. Which kick ass nonetheless


----------



## vampiregenocide

splinter8451 said:


> I think they gave up on the Iceman's though because they were awkward to play live or something like that
> 
> So I am sorry to say it but in the event a Meshuggah sig. does happen it will more than likely be the RG ones. Which kick ass nonetheless



Yeah it would be an RG definitely. Could happen evetually though.


----------



## Ben.Last

troyguitar said:


> FWIW the Agile uses the very expensive (~$500 street w/ locking nut) USA trem, not the import or hybrid one.



I believe that was for the first run. I think they're switching it from here on out due to the prohibitive cost.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

splinter8451 said:


> I think they gave up on the Iceman's though because they were awkward to play live or something like that
> 
> So I am sorry to say it but in the event a Meshuggah sig. does happen it will more than likely be the RG ones. Which kick ass nonetheless



If I remember correctly it was a combination of not liking how they balanced live, as well as not liking the tone as much as their original RG shaped customs.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I remember correctly it was a combination of not liking how they balanced live, as well as not liking the tone as much as their original RG shaped customs.


 
This, which is a shame because they looked awesome. They'll have to get some new customs soon I imagine, the current ones they have are well and truly used. There was rumours from one of their techs or soemthing that they were going to get something a bit different this time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Adam Of Angels said:


> A Meshuggah sig would be absolutely AMAZING. Of course, that goes without saying. Even though I'm not as into them as some of you guys are, they have exquisite taste in gear.



We can but hope.


----------



## CapenCyber

If it really is priced as others think in here I can't see myself not getting hold of one!


----------



## larry

asmegin_slayer said:


> Whats wrong with bolt on's? there just as good as any neckthru (depending if there constructed good) and upper fret access with the AANJ is really good.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but don't get your hopes up. I can't think of any company that has a floating trem on a 8 string guitar that is a sub 1k. You may say "well agile does!!," but you'll have to pay the custom version with a kahler trem that you may not know if it the real USA version... Correct me if I'm wrong about this...



bolt-on necks?? nothing's wrong with them, i'm sure there are
plenty of players out there on both sides of the fence. I myself
would just prefer a neck-thru RGA8.... err excuse me RGTA8. 

when ibanez finally released the RGT42, i played it and loved the
feel of the neck joint. since then, neck-thru construction has
been a matter of personal preference over the AANJ. 

i wouldn't pass up the RGA8 released as is at an
affordable price point, BUT!! i would most certainly pay the full
price of the RG2228 for a RGTA8 with trem.

also, it doesn't need to be a kahler trem since ibanez no longer 
has to obtain licensing from floyd rose due to the recent developement
of the edge zero trem. 

I know i'm going to be let down, but im still going to hold my breath
for namm 2010.


----------



## Ironberry

Ever since I got my first Neck-thru, I realized I liked bolt ons more.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I prefer bolt-ons, but I can definitely see why people prefer neck thrus.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

There are advantages of both but I don't get hung up on either one.

I prefer the look of Neck Thrus though.


----------



## BrainArt

Scar Symmetry said:


> There are advantages of both but I don't get hung up on either one.
> 
> I prefer the look of Neck Thrus though.



QFT. Both are good, but NT looks cooler.


/thread hijack.


I said this in my earlier post, but I'll say it again. The RGA8 looks sexy and I'll definitely be picking it up.


----------



## f2f4

This could potentially be a not so smart move for Ibanez. Making your cheaper guitars look better than your high end ones doesn't make a terrible amount of sense. I realize a lot of people still probably like the look of the 2228 better, but personally I think that RGA looks sexxxxyyyyyy, and the 2228.. not as much haha


----------



## Waelstrum

Apart from a slightly different shape, what's the difference between this and the 2228? What I see is another black 27" scale dual EMG 808 Ibanez. If it's going to be 'entry level', why give it such similar specks to the 'pro' level?


----------



## vampiregenocide

f2f4 said:


> This could potentially be a not so smart move for Ibanez. Making your cheaper guitars look better than your high end ones doesn't make a terrible amount of sense. I realize a lot of people still probably like the look of the 2228 better, but personally I think that RGA looks sexxxxyyyyyy, and the 2228.. not as much haha



This is why I expect the RG2228 to get revamped, or replaced with a sig. Especially if the RGA8 has a mahogany body, then it will be the preferred model to go for. Ibanez knows what they are doing I think, its just one step at a time.



Waelstrum said:


> Apart from a slightly different shape, what's the difference between this and the 2228? What I see is another black 27" scale dual EMG 808 Ibanez. If it's going to be 'entry level', why give it such similar specks to the 'pro' level?



RGA8 - Mahogany body (supposedly) RG2228 - Basswood
RGA8 - Ibanez LoZ pickups - RG2228 - EMG 808

Then theres onbiously build quality, which will be better on the prestige RG2228. But thats all we know now I think.


----------



## splinter8451

If the RGA8 turns out to be Mahogany then I am taking that matte black finish off as soon as I get it (if the price is right) and puttin a nice natural oil finish on it. 

The only thing I like more about the 2228 at this point is the galaxy black finish.


----------



## Konfusius

Well... I got jizz in my pants now. Want!


----------



## technomancer

Waelstrum said:


> Apart from a slightly different shape, what's the difference between this and the 2228? What I see is another black 27" scale dual EMG 808 Ibanez. If it's going to be 'entry level', why give it such similar specks to the 'pro' level?



Indonesian vs Japanese production, material quality, and as somebody already said the RGA probably has generic Ibanez pickups

Since there's no evidence this is mahogany I wouldn't include that on the list yet 

I've gotta' say that personally I'd take one of the Agile 8s with the flame veneer and Kahler over one of these in a heartbeat 

http://www.rondomusic.com/interceptorstdbkflm.html


----------



## Customisbetter

Quick question...

i was surfin through UG and found this picture in a post dated to June...








WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Lol JK it was a mockup and i jsut realized that. NEVERMIND

but ill leave the porn anyways...


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Scar Symmetry said:


> Here's to hoping it's really cheap  (i.e. £500-£600)


----------



## f2f4

vampiregenocide said:


> This is why I expect the RG2228 to get revamped, or replaced with a sig. Especially if the RGA8 has a mahogany body, then it will be the preferred model to go for. Ibanez knows what they are doing I think, its just one step at a time.



Yea I was thinking they might do something along those lines too.
Hopefully they'll offer them both in something other than variations of black :\


----------



## Gameboypdc

That white wash model is a dream come true...GAS MAJOR GAS!!!!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Gameboypdc said:


> That white wash model is a dream come true...GAS MAJOR GAS!!!!


 Actually, it's only a dream. Those are mockups done by Variant.


----------



## mattofvengeance

InCasinoOut said:


> Actually, it's only a dream. Those are mockups done by Variant.



Yeah, I would get all four if they really did make those


----------



## InCasinoOut

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I would get all four if they really did make those


 As would I, and also those sweet, sweet, 7 strings he mocked up too.


----------



## pink freud

Customisbetter said:


> Quick question...
> 
> i was surfin through UG and found this picture in a post dated to June...
> WHAT. THE. FUCK.
> 
> Lol JK it was a mockup and i jsut realized that. NEVERMIND
> 
> but ill leave the porn anyways...



That whitewash... holy fucking guitargasm. Slap some black hardware on that thing and call it a day!


----------



## Sepultorture

yuh know that 8 is starting to grow on me a little more each day, but i'd still replace the pickups with SD blackouts


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sepultorture said:


> yuh know that 8 is starting to grow on me a little more each day, but i'd still replace the pickups with SD blackouts



Thats exactly what I plan on doing, with the bridge anyway


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm thinkin I'll definitely grab that RGA8 as a backup for my 2228, whenever I can lock one of those down.



EDIT: 2000th POST!!


----------



## iondestroyer1527

i think im gonna buy one of these bastards...i would prefer it look like this to begin with but i think i can make it happen once i have it...




shitty paint i know but to me still more exciting to look at!


----------



## GazPots

How do you plan on covering up the gap from the emg sized route? Fill it in and repaint?


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> How do you plan on covering up the gap from the emg sized route? Fill it in and repaint?



You can get conversion pickup rings.


----------



## iondestroyer1527

vampiregenocide said:


> You can get conversion pickup rings.



^this...


----------



## screamindaemon

I also did a quick mockup. I have strong feelings against angling the strings from the nut to the tuner. So I did a quick shop in paint to change the headstock to a 5/3 instead of a 4/4.


----------



## mlp187

Variant's mock-ups are so fucking good. I would rape that red RG.


----------



## screamindaemon

Whoops. I can't take credit for that. That is the Infinity 8 done by somebody else. I only took the picture and changed the tuner configuration. I didn't make the body...


----------



## iondestroyer1527

screamindaemon said:


> I also did a quick mockup. I have strong feelings against angling the strings from the nut to the tuner. So I did a quick shop in paint to change the headstock to a 5/3 instead of a 4/4.



nicely done sir!


----------



## Opeth666

iondestroyer1527 said:


> nicely done sir!


X2!!! I can haz red onez?


----------



## Variant

mlp187 said:


> Your mock-ups are so fucking good. I would rape that red RG.





Ahem...


----------



## CooleyJr

Variant said:


> Ahem...



You will one day bring Ibanez to their knees!


----------



## Variant

^
 Actually, I'd take a job if they offered me one. I kinda need one. 

I'm doing some stuff for a few other companies/people right now, plus I've got my own stuff in the works. I'll throw some new stuff to ogle here in the near future.


----------



## CooleyJr

Variant said:


> ^
> Actually, I'd take a job if they offered me one. I kinda need one.
> 
> I'm doing some stuff for a few other companies/people right now, plus I've got my own stuff in the works. I'll throw some new stuff to ogle here in the near future.



You'd be the one to actually triple Ibanez's profit margin 
You do awesome work man. Keep it up and share


----------



## mlp187

Variant said:


> Ahem...


 

Awe man, I'm sorry! Please forgive me! I fixed my origianl post!


----------



## canuck brian

CooleyJr said:


> You'd be the one to actually triple Ibanez's profit margin



You'd have be designing a lot of the non-prestige guitars to do that. 

So I read that the new Ibanez active pickup system was designed with Mr Broderick - is this RGA getting the same system (only in 8?)


----------



## fabe_sd

Well, apparently the RGA8 will be 26", as it is listed by a major german Dealer this way.
In case, anyone cares


----------



## Chonker

that's a little dissapointing actually, i was hoping it'd be 27 like the 2228


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah I was hoping for 27... but maybe I can get along with 26. I am not a huge tension guy like a lot of other people on here.


----------



## Variant

Chonker said:


> that's a little dissapointing actually, i was hoping it'd be 27 like the 2228



I was hoping it'd be 28 5/8" or longer... and have a real trem, but, alas, no.  I wasn't planning on buying one anyway.


----------



## splinter8451

Variant said:


> I was hoping it'd be 28 5/8" or longer... and have a real trem, but, alas, no.  I wasn't planning on buying one anyway.



You had high hopes for a non-prestige Ibby 8 string my friend. 

Maybe a revamped 2228 will fulfill them  MAYBE.


----------



## Haunted

IMHO there's no reason buying anything from Ibanez on the 8 string department 
not as long as agile is on the map..
the new interceptors are pretty similar to the RGA8 but come with a variety of pickup choices, fingerboard, scale length, more than one finish and Have a "REAL" Tremolo!
and a price cannot beat


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Official specs from the 2010 ibanez catalog!
- 5 pc wizard II-8 maple/walnut neck w/KTS Titanium reinforcement
- mahogany body
- jumbo frets
- fixed edge III-8 bridge
- lz8 humbuckers
- hardwarecolor: black
- color: bk (black)
and finally!!!
- scale: 685,8mm/ 27"

This thing is perfect!!!


EDIT: and the price here in germany is only about 680 euro!
Even an agile wouldn't be that cheap (fuck german taxes und customs 'n stuff)


----------



## screamindaemon

Haunted said:


> IMHO there's no reason buying anything from Ibanez on the 8 string department
> not as long as agile is on the map..
> the new interceptors are pretty similar to the RGA8 but come with a variety of pickup choices, fingerboard, scale length, more than one finish and Have a "REAL" Tremolo!
> and a price cannot beat



Perhaps, but i like having fretboard markers as well... 
Oh what I wouldn't do for a 8-string TOM...

And it looks like Marv beat me to the punch... but for anybody not subscribed to the 7 string version of this thread, here is the link to the catalogue. 
http://meinldistribution.com/fileadmin/medien/Kat_PRL2010/Ibanez_Katalog_E_2010.pdf

Now I wonder if I can get away with printing this sucker in colour at work without anybody knowing...


----------



## splinter8451

Marv Attaxx said:


> Official specs from the 2010 ibanet catalog!
> - 5 pc wizard II-8 maple/walnut neck w/KTS Titanium reinforcement
> - mahogany body
> - jumbo frets
> - fixed edge III-8 bridge
> - lz8 humbuckers
> - hardwarecolor: black
> - color: bk (black)
> and finally!!!
> - scale: 685,8mm/ 27"
> 
> This thing is perfect!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: and the price here in germany is only about 680 euro!
> Even an agile wouldn't be that cheap (fuck german taxes und customs 'n stuff)



Alright, now I am torn between the new Septors and the RGA8... With this new info of the 27 inch scale I am most likely going for the RGA8 because I know the neck will fit my liking. 

Thanks for postin!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Crap, I just wanted to edit a typo but instead I quoted myself 
Deleate this post plz


----------



## screamindaemon

Ok. What's this TKS reinforcements about? Is it akin to carbon fibre rods in the neck for added strength?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

screamindaemon said:


> Ok. What's this TKS reinforcements about? Is it akin to carbon fibre rods in the neck for added strength?


Yeah, I think so.
They've been using titanium reinforcements for years in some of the j customs iirc.


----------



## PnKnG

Marv Attaxx said:


> Official specs from the 2010 ibanez catalog!
> - 5 pc wizard II-8 maple/walnut neck w/KTS Titanium reinforcement
> - mahogany body
> - jumbo frets
> - fixed edge III-8 bridge
> - lz8 humbuckers
> - hardwarecolor: black
> - color: bk (black)
> and finally!!!
> - scale: 685,8mm/ 27"
> 
> This thing is perfect!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: *and the price here in germany is only about 680 euro!*
> Even an agile wouldn't be that cheap (fuck german taxes und customs 'n stuff)



Where did you find the prices?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

PnKnG said:


> Where did you find the prices?


you can already order them here.
3 big distributors (musik-schmidt, soundland and music world) already have the rga8 on their homepage


----------



## PnKnG

Marv Attaxx said:


> you can already order them here.
> 3 big distributors (musik-schmidt, soundland and music world) already have the rga8 on their homepage



 now I have a real problem. 
Should I get a RGA8 or a Roter Semi-Custom 8 string?
Both are around the same amount of money. 
AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Chonker

Marv Attaxx said:


> you can already order them here.
> 3 big distributors (musik-schmidt, soundland and music world) already have the rga8 on their homepage




Mate you got me all excited, they're all three showing out of stock!

Now I know it's a 27" my mind's made up, I'm gonna snap up one of these beauties ASAP

Actually took me a minute to find the links so here you go:

http://www.musicworldbrilon.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=27309&

http://www.musik-schmidt.de/gb-Ibanez-RGA8-BK.html

http://www.soundland.de/catalog/others/ibanez-rga8-p-262290.html


----------



## Marv Attaxx

And soundland is in my city!
I'm gonna check out those fuckers as soon as they're available 
I'm gasing so hard right now


----------



## Ben.Last

685,8mm? I assume the comma is supposed to be a decimal point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lern2swim said:


> 685,8mm? I assume the comma is supposed to be a decimal point.



No he means the scale is 685,800mm! 



J/K


----------



## vampiregenocide

Marv Attaxx said:


> you can already order them here.
> 3 big distributors (musik-schmidt, soundland and music world) already have the rga8 on their homepage



I'm assuming thats preorder only though right?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm assuming thats preorder only though right?


Yeah, preorder of course 
"not available yet"


----------



## troyguitar

Lern2swim said:


> 685,8mm? I assume the comma is supposed to be a decimal point.




They write numbers differently... 

1 234 567,89 = 1,234,567.89


----------



## BrainArt

Gah! The RGA8 GAS is killing me!  I need money!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

IbanezShredderB said:


> Gah! The RGA8 GAS is killing me!  I need money!


Same here dude 
It's like somebody designed that thing especially for me! It's got everything I've ever wanted in a guitar. Maybe I'll throw in some blackouts but otherwise it's perfect


----------



## BrainArt

Marv Attaxx said:


> Same here dude
> It's like somebody designed that thing especially for me! It's got everything I've ever wanted in a guitar. Maybe I'll throw in some blackouts but otherwise it's perfect



I know, right? I would probably do a pup change as well, but I know that the stock pups in it (Lo-Zs) are the best stock Ibby pups I've played, so I'm sure I could play with those for a while.


----------



## SlowGroove

bram said:


> The *RGA8*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No official specs but it's an RGA, so a mahogany body could be a possibility. Bridge looks like the Fixed Edge III-8 that was also on the RG2228. As for the pickups: Look like *EMGs*, but they aren't labelled and it isn't a Prestige, so they could also be new Ibanez made active 'LoZ' pickups.


 

Does Duncan make an 8-string *BlackOut Metal* version yet ?

Not a fan of EMG's


----------



## Marv Attaxx

SlowGroove said:


> Does Duncan make an 8-string *BlackOut Metal* version yet ?
> 
> Not a fan of EMG's


Nope, a blackout metal 8 doesn't exist and I doubt it ever will.
There's not even a 7 string version, just the normal AHBs.
If you want one check out the duncan custom shop


----------



## vampiregenocide

SlowGroove said:


> Does Duncan make an 8-string *BlackOut Metal* version yet ?
> 
> Not a fan of EMG's



Nope, but theres the regular 8 string blackouts.


----------



## AJ_NAZEL

799. Cant Wait, The price for the RG2228 was just ridiculous. I wish they had humbuckers in the model. Custom Dimarzio. GAS


----------



## screamindaemon

Where did you get Canadian prices for that?


----------



## yevetz

So anyone know is RGA8 Korean made or Indonesian ?

I think that 700 euro is too cheap for Korean


----------



## PnKnG

yevetz said:


> So anyone know is RGA8 Korean made or Indonesian ?
> 
> I think that 700 euro is too cheap for Korean



I'm pretty sure its Indonesian.
Only the very low end instruments from Ibanez are made in Korea.
Everything else that isn't Prestige, J Custom or LACS is made in Indonesia which should mean that the quality should be pretty good.


----------



## yevetz

PnKnG said:


> I'm pretty sure its Indonesian.
> Only the very low end instruments from Ibanez are made in Korea.
> Everything else that isn't Prestige, J Custom or LACS is made in Indonesia which should mean that the quality should be pretty good.



Dude, actually Korea is better than Indonesia


----------



## PnKnG

yevetz said:


> Dude, actually Korea is better than Indonesia



 Is it? I thought that all of Ibanezes middle range instruments where made there.
I know that the Xiphos 700 and 707 are made there and there are awesome in terms of build quality.


----------



## MF_Kitten

has anyone commented on the new headstock yet? because it looks awesome. it´s just a sharpened up, more metal version of the iceman headstock... i wonder if they´ll change the 2228 headstock too?

it IS changed though, right? i´m not just being an ass here?


----------



## screamindaemon

MF_Kitten said:


> has anyone commented on the new headstock yet? because it looks awesome. it´s just a sharpened up, more metal version of the iceman headstock... i wonder if they´ll change the 2228 headstock too?
> 
> it IS changed though, right? i´m not just being an ass here?



I had the same thing pointed out to me. I thought they would just use the 2228 neck as a template for for the RGA8, then the pointy headstock was pointed out. I'm a big fan of it.

It also looks like the 2228 is sharpened up as well.

But this is all just from images in the catalogue.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah who knows how they'll translate, but for the time being, they certainly look a little sharpened up. I dig them either way, so it doesn't matter much to me. This year seems to be a great year in the realm of extended range guitars.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

You know, i've been thinking of an 8string again, and this may just do it for me. Besides, think about it, buy the guitar, then go off and get a new body made and drop in an 8string kahler, or the like. The neck + hardware will be worth it, as long as the neck is the same as on the rg2228. having said that, i actually just plain fancy an rg2228  The case is suoer sexy...


----------



## gkoma

Are we absolutely sure that the scale of the RGA8 is 27" ?


----------



## Chonker

That's what's in the catalog linked a couple of pages back so it seems pretty definate.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1800879-post154.html


----------



## gkoma

Thanks! There's a lot of mistakes by many web dealers like musikproduktiv in germany who wrotes 25,5" in RGA-8's specifications...


----------



## Chonker

yea, all sounds a little too good to be true  I really hope it is though I've never had GAS this bad


----------



## Marv Attaxx

the 26" came from Musik Schmidt: It's 658,8mm on their page which would be 25,94". It's just a typo and the official catalog says 685,8 mm or 27"


----------



## fabe_sd

Marv Attaxx said:


> the 26" came from Musik Schmidt: It's 658,8mm on their page which would be 25,94". It's just a typo and the official catalog says 685,8 mm or 27"



Right, i was the one spreading their BS here  sorry for that 
I really might get that RGA8 just for messing around. I´ve played the RG2228 a couple of times in the store and I felt like it´s too much for me in terms of neck width and tonal depth. But hey, I had to come around to 7s too and now i love them. Anyhow at the reasonable of 700&#8364; it might be worth it. The cool thing about the cheap RGAs despite being black is that the are mahagoni so there should be some cool natural finishes possible. Guess i´ll go with that sooner or later


----------



## screamindaemon

Flog him for his lies!

I've also never had a chance to play an 8. The stores said they wouldn't carry them as there was no demand, and I didn't feel like ordering a 2228 blindly...

This more manageable cost of the RGA8 frees up a lot of options for me.

Also, why am I getting an error message that says my token has expired...


----------



## fabe_sd

I just flogged myself...uhm...that sounded dirty


----------



## mattofvengeance

7 Dying Trees said:


> You know, i've been thinking of an 8string again, and this may just do it for me. Besides, think about it, buy the guitar, then go off and get a new body made and drop in an 8string kahler, or the like. The neck + hardware will be worth it, as long as the neck is the same as on the rg2228. having said that, i actually just plain fancy an rg2228  The case is suoer sexy...



Yeah that black crushed velvet is gorgeous. It's the thing dreams are made of


----------



## XxXPete

Ive been up and down..in and out of this thread...I still cant find a US MSRP or STREET PRICE..Anybody have an idea?I am getting dizzy....lmfao! -thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal

XxXPete said:


> Ive been up and down..in and out of this thread...I still cant find a US MSRP or STREET PRICE..Anybody have an idea?I am getting dizzy....lmfao! -thanks



The US prices (either list or street) won't be published till after NAMM.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Thomann.de says they'll be ready for shipment at the 22.01.2010 
Crap, I need money


----------



## PnKnG

Marv Attaxx said:


> Thomann.de says they'll be ready for shipment at the 22.01.2010
> Crap, I need money



Crap. I get my paycheck on the 23rd. 
And I can't make up my mind if I want this or a Custom Roter.
I might have to get this first just to see if I like it and if not I send it back and go with a Roter.
 AAAAHHHHHHHHH! can't make up my mind


----------



## Chonker

Why is it all german dealers websites it's appearing on? Seen it on any UK sites?

<edit>

Ibanez RGA8-BK Black 8 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)

says they've one in stock!


----------



## XxXPete

So whatis the US equivilant of L$ 582????


----------



## Meshugger

640?

That's very cheap, right at Agile Septor 8 area.


----------



## Deadnightshade

PnKnG said:


> Crap. I get my paycheck on the 23rd.
> And I can't make up my mind if I want this or a Custom Roter.
> I might have to get this first just to see if I like it and if not I send it back and go with a Roter.
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH! can't make up my mind



Dude..ROTER!ican't see how you will regret a guitar customised to your needs over a factory one that's like some one-size -fits-all heavy metal band shirts


----------



## RG7

MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ.

IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY.

LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED.

SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW.

Did I get the word out clear enough, ibanez?


----------



## Deadnightshade

RG7 said:


> MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ.
> 
> IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY.
> 
> LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED.
> 
> SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW.
> 
> Did I get the word out clear enough, ibanez?





get a right handed ibby,stand in front of the mirror with it and wish with all your heart for your consciousness to be transfered in your idol in the mirror


----------



## zeal0us

Deadnightshade said:


> get a right handed ibby,stand in front of the mirror with it and wish with all your heart for your consciousness to be transfered in your idol in the mirror


 
But then wouldn't he be a right handed player?


----------



## Prydogga

RG7 said:


> MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ.
> 
> IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY.
> 
> LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED.
> 
> SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW.
> 
> Did I get the word out clear enough, ibanez?



So basically what you want is a double neck Gibson? Cos that's the only message I got


----------



## PnKnG

Prydogga said:


> So basically what you want is a double neck Gibson? Cos that's the only message I got



Funny thing is that Ibanez actually made a double neck Gibson copy.









Deadnightshade said:


> Dude..ROTER!ican't see how you will regret a guitar customised to your needs over a factory one that's like some one-size -fits-all heavy metal band shirts



I sort of want a Roter but the thing is that if its true that the RGA8 is coming at the end of January I will have that sooner than the Roter, since the Roter would take a couple of month I think.
Another thing is that I don't know if I will like the Roter or not. I have talked a bit with Sebastian about it and he suggested to get a 30" scale. I just don't know if I will be able to handle that much.
I mean when I don't like it I can't just send back the guitar and say that I want my money back.
AAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm just so torn in between the 2 things


----------



## Prydogga

lol I wasnt referring to that but yes Ive seen a few of them, and they have the limited artist doubleneck out atm.


----------



## simonXsludge

will get that thing pretty damn soon. needs a new finish at some point though...thinking of some natural / oil finish.


----------



## Chonker

Just got off the phone to the shop, should have mine next week


----------



## Shredmon

I will get mine in the middle of february! Its the ONLY one for Austria!  so nice!


----------



## misingonestring

RG7 said:


> MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ.
> 
> IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY IBANEZ NEEDS TO MAKE A LEFTY.
> 
> LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED LEFT HANDED.
> 
> SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW SOUTHPAW.
> 
> Did I get the word out clear enough, ibanez?


 
Never gonna happen.

Just have a lefty body made and take the neck off a righty, do whatever is needed and put it on there.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

XxXPete said:


> So whatis the US equivilant of L$ 582????


 
582 EUR to 820.907 USD

Great little converter: XE Currency Converter
http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=582.00&From=EUR&To=USD&x=44&y=12


----------



## screamindaemon

I think XE.com should start paying us for linking to their site so often.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Ahem...Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar and more Extended Range Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

799.


----------



## XxXPete

I picked it up and played it at NAMM..Of course not plugged in ..but....I REALLY Like the neck on it.Dunno bout the IBBY Pu's though


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

I've changed pickups out in the past, but since dimarzio doesn't currently make an 8 string pickup, I'm kind of at a loss... I'd love an 8 string Tone Zone [Tone Zone 8], but anyone know a duncan equivalent? 

In the past I've also disliked Duncans, because they tend to have an almost metalic or in-organic sound to them, so all the tones come out more harsh than velvety... It will surely get rid of that Fuzzy tone someone here mentioned before.

Any ideas?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

I'm A Dimarzio guy all the way, and i hate active pups, but i'm gonna get one of these and throw blackouts in it. Dimarzio should have a custom shop. i def miss working as a guitar tech at an Ibanez dealer... i coulda bought a brand new 2228 at Ibanez employee discount price of $899...oh well, i'm totally down 4 mahogany tho, but still no word on the country of origin? i'm hoping korea, bcuz my prestige S2170 FW is korean and awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I'm A Dimarzio guy all the way, and i hate active pups, but i'm gonna get one of these and throw blackouts in it. Dimarzio should have a custom shop. i def miss working as a guitar tech at an Ibanez dealer... i coulda bought a brand new 2228 at Ibanez employee discount price of $899...oh well, i'm totally down 4 mahogany tho, but still no word on the country of origin? i'm hoping korea, bcuz my prestige S2170 FW is korean and awesome.



If it's not MIJ, it's most certainly Indonesian. They stopped being made in Korea over a year ago.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's not MIJ, it's most certainly Indonesian. They stopped being made in Korea over a year ago.


 
Yeah, I think it is Indonesian... Another fella posted pics of his new 8-string, and right on the back of the headstock it said made in Indonesia. 

As for the pickups... I think I will be going Blackouts, the set here is only $189.00, and I watched some videos where you could hear the sound difference.

I do want to keep that mid cut switch though, but I'm not sure how I'm going to wire it till I see the guitar and open it up. I mean, it comes using a 3v power supply, so I'm not sure how 9v is going to affect it. I already have a way of getting the 9v in without routing.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

FINALLY!!!

I wanted to konw the inside of the RGA8 and finally got mine, so for those interested, here it is...!














































Enjoy...


----------



## Methilde

Yay! Ordered this guitar as well. Will pick it up from the store next wednesday *can't wait*


----------



## Ishan

You might be the first girl in the ERG section  I played the 7 string version of this, couldn't stand the pickups  are those LZ-8 like the LZ-7? I'd like to have a second 8 string to use different tunings but having to buy a pair of Duncan or EMG to make it usable put me off...


----------

